# Uninstalling Nero 7: Error Applying Transforms?!



## Jsousa373

I recently downloaded Nero 7 Essentials in hope of burning DVD's. I found out that dvd's with this software couldn't be made, so i upgraded to Nero 8. When i tried installing Nero 8, it said "a previous version of nero is already installed on your system" so i attempted to uninstall. Whenever i tried to uninstall, i get an error saying: "Error applying transforms. Verify that specific transform paths are valid." 
How do i uninstall Nero 7, so i can install Nero 8!!

Thanks


----------



## StrangleHold

Try Nero 7 Clean Tool 
http://www.nero.com/enu/downloads-cleantools.html


----------



## tremmor

something.....i just had that problem also. look for the freeware regseeker to clean up the orphans and cc clean. run them both. goto start run %appdata% and delete all occurrences of Nero. reboot. then install.

Then look forward to another adventure. received this during the installation process. it took about a 1/2 hr to figure it out and get it right. 

it requested :
Reinstall microsoft XML core service (MSXML) 4.0 sp2 or higher. 

cheers


----------



## Jsousa373

thanks, everything works fine


----------

